# Marine Recruit - prayers wanted



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My oldest son is in boot camp in San Diego. He is near the end of his 3rd week out of 12. Graduation is Aug 14

Keep him and his platoon (2RTB G Co Plt 2146) in prayer.

This has been his dream for the past 11 years (since he was 10) and he has been actively working toward this.

He's having problems with his knees. Something he experienced in high school when he was working out for foot ball. When his thigh muscles are worked to the extreme, they cause his patella (knee cap) to rub, causing pain. He's working through this and won't let it stop him from becoming a MARINE.

If any one would like to write him during boot camp, please PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ah your son is getting ready for "Phase 2" of Marine Corps Recruit Training - and will be going to Camp Pendleton in order to qualify with his weapon at the rifle range there...










It may have been more than 30 years since I went through Marine Corps Recruit Training at M.C.R.D. San Diego, California/ 3rd R.T.B. - Charlie Company - Platoon 3078, but I bet they still have to do most of the fun stuff we had for 13 weeks.. Plus they now have the 'Crucible', at the end of their training...










Plus when he graduates from Recruit Training and earnes his Eagle, Globe, and Anchor - Then he can wear those pretty Dress Blue Uniforms, such as us Marines that have served before him.... By the way, I am the tall Beirut Era Infantry Rifleman (L/ Cpl) Lance Corporal on the Right.. The Staff Sergeant is a Korean Era Veteran that was in Artillery. Both of us Leathernecks on the local Veteran's Honor Guard went to M.C.R.D. San Diego/ thus we are 'Hollywood Marines'...










Plus he will always have this type of an attitude for the rest of his life...










I am glad that you are so proud of your son taking the initiative, and his becoming one of the Few, the Proud, the Marines!!!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm mom to a Veteran Marine...a handsome Hollywood Marine (my youngest). He's been home a year now.
Joe had knee problems which had him stuck in MRP for three LONG months (I think that time made him a stronger and more patient Marine ;o})
Back when he finished Boot the EGA Ceremony was done on Graduation Day in front of family and friends, I still get goosebumps when I think back on that day.
The Marine Corps Family knows what you are going through...and our Marine's know what your Recruit is going through...Hang Tough Mom.
We are here for you and when you are feeling blue...do what your Recruit is doing...Suck It Up...I know sometimes easier said than done huh?! (I swear I cried everyday Joe was away).

(((HUGS)))
Terry aka Marinemomtatt
VPVMM

P.S. Love the picture Radiofish...there's nothing FINER then a Squared Away Marine...Semper Fi


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ooooh Rah!

All is good to go.

Thank you RadioFish.

As I wrote Terry in a PM, this wasn't a last minute decision, but something this recruit has planned for the past 11 years, since he was 10. One more week of Phase I, then on to Pendleton for Grass Week and Field Week.. He'll do well. He shoots almost as well as his Mama! LOL. Actually, he shoots a bit better, just a little bit!

His biggest complaint is the DIs "suck the fun" out of everything. He knows drill, he knows the history. He was looking forward to pugil sticks, O-course and confidence course ... fun-suckers!! 

I'm proud as a Mama can be that he was assigned as 2nd squad leader and 3 weeks later, still holds that position. He plans on doing what is necessary to keep it until graduation.

I'm active on the recruit parents. com website and will be setting up a prayer virgil when our platoon goes through the crucible.

Hollywood Marine, eh? That's a new one for me.

Got a couple bumper stickers from Sgt Grit

"Before there was boot camp, there was Mom"

"My SON is a MARINE"

"I may look harmless, but I raised a MARINE"

Also got an eagle, globe, anchor cross coin to give to him at graduation. Not that he needs reminding of who and what he is.

Thank you RadioFish, for your sacrifice and service in the best of the best.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The bumper sticker that I still LOVE and my car wears with attitude is " Ain't nothin' meaner than a Marine... 'cept his Mama"


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love that one!!!! ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

The Drill Instructors 'suck all of the fun', out of Recruit Training???? 

Pardon me, as I am laughing at that one!!! Marine Corps Boot Camp, is not know for it's pleasureable events... I distinctly remember trembling when my Senior Drill Instructor and the other Drill Instructors in our Platoon would put the fear of God into us at every moment we were at M.C.R.D... If they hadn't, then they would have not been doing their jobs of making future Marines!!!

You mean that your son hasn't had to be reminded of his "Military Right and Left??" At least the D.I.'s can not physically hit the Recruits anymore, but instead they can P.T. them until they drop for any transgressions from the training program!! Or when they catch the very personal attention, of one of their Drill Instructors!!!

I see that you know about Sgt. Grit, and their selling everything that a Marine (or their family) would ever need. I still shop there, and have some of their bumperstickers on my vehicles..

I think that your son, will always remember the rows of "yellow footprints" when he got off of the bus the very 1st time that he arrived at M.C.R.D. San Diego!! His very first exposure to the "Real Marine Corps"!!

Plus the Parris Island M.C.R.D. Marines are known as "Swamp Marines", compared to us " M.C.R.D. San Diego - Hollywood Marines!" There are some minor rivalaries, within the enlisted Marines.

I have taught my sister to accurately fire her weapons (which her big broither the "Gun Happy Marine" gave her). Now she is 'Annie Oakley', and she now gives her big brother a run for the money at the range. If you noticed on my Dress Blues, I qualified as a "Rifle Sharpshooter" and "Pistol Sharpshooter", then again when I had to go re-qualify with weapons. I always missed firing 'Expert' by just a few points every time at the range... Not too bad for this Infantry Rifleman (0311) and Infantry Machinegunner (0331), back in the day.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Radio, 
You'd have to know my son. I'm sure the DIs have scared the living doopa out of him and he has probably had more than his fair share of PT.

He has a good attitude when it comes to doing what it takes to make his dream come true. He knows that is the DIs job and he knows they take it seriously. He does too, so it didn't surprise me when his comment about his DIs was no more than 'fun-suckers'.

He has lived at the 'Marine Bunker' at IA State these past 3 years. The majority of his bunkmates are Marine Reserve. He is already lean, pumping iron, working out and/or running just every single day the past 3 years.


MarineMomTatt's bumper sticker accurately identifies this MC Recruit mom!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Just an update - I have written to the recruit, and he has responded!!!! Hopefully his Drill Instructors were impressed with the way his envelope was decorated with USMC items!! I am preparing to write him once again with more words of encouragement, from a fellow Marine..

Apparently he is surviving at M.C.R.D. San Diego, and is preparing himself to face the Crucible in order to earn his Eagle, Globe, and Anchor. Even if he had qualifed as a Rifle Sharpshooter - well that is what I had qualifed as, so I can not hold that against the recruit!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Recruit training is almost over. Next week is the gas chamber (Monday) and then the CRUCIBLE ... a 52 (54?) hour exercise starting about 2:00 AM on Tueseday morning and ending around 8:00 AM Thursday morning.

Only 2.4 MREs (Meals Ready to Eat) during that time and only 4 hours of sleep each night.

Keep them in PRAYER,

The video of the platoons are up: http://www.devildogs.info/Golf Company.htm Click on 2146, that is his platoon.

My son is the last recruit you will see. He is standing in the front row, with an arm band on and holding a pewter colored ball.

Thank again, for all your prayers for the men in Gulf Company and for all our armed service men and women.

Semper Gumby (Always Flexible)


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Semper Gumby - I like that one! I'll have to tell it to the other Marines that I encounter!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Radio, THANK YOU SO MUCH for writing to him. I know how much that would mean to him. Yup, a Sharp shooter. Missed expert by 3 points. The Marines are riflemen first and foremost. Even a Marksmen know that in any other branch of the service they would be qualified as Expert.

Parents of Marine recruits go through their own 'boot camp'. We're not sure what is going on with their sons and daughters, waiting for their next letter, hoping for a good phone call. 

It prepares us for their active duty, especially with what is going on in the Middle East. One thing we know for sure is that these men and women are well trained and have the guts and the know-how to succeed in whatever they put their minds to.

Only 4 more days until he earns the coveted Eagle Globe and Anchor. Only 13 more days till this Momma gets her hug from her Marine.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Your son is in the front row with the Drill Instructors????? Wearing their 'new' digital pattern USMC Cammies/ Camoflague Utilities, Platoon 2146 looks ready to earn their Eagle, Globe, and Anchor after the 'Crucible'.... 

Outstanding!!

Let him know that this Beirut Era Marine Corps Veteran said, "What a 'salty' looking bunch of Devil Dogs they are!!!!"


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

You know why it's called BMT? Nah, it doesn't stand for Basic Military Training.

It's Basic Mom Torture. 

As I type this, I figure you're either in CA or on your way back. 

Hope to hear from you soon on well your Marine is doing.

AH, yes, Semper Gumby.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Pony,
I received an email from Cyndi, and as of last Wednesday the 12th of August, her son has earned his Eagle, Globe, and Anchor. Along with the title of US Marine!!!!!

I did a Bonzai run to Southern California (Riverside) about 100 miles Northeast of San Diego, but I did not even have time to see them at MCRD!! I helped my neighbor move his daughter back up here, behind the Redwood Curtain. 1,600+ hours of driving a huge Dodge Diesel pickup and towing a trailer one way plus loading - in just over 48 hours of a road trip through parts of the "God Forsaken High Desert".. 

Cyndi - lets see a pic of your new Marine in his Class A's (Dress Greens) uniform..... Hopefully, he is not a "Slicked Sleeved Private", and got his PFC stripe for being the Platoon Guide of 2nd RTB "G" Company - Plt. 2146.....

Semper Fi, to the new 'Devil Dog'!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I haven't uploaded the pics from graduation yet (just got back yesterday) but here he is from the Platoon video










Here we go! Graduation day










and with his girlfriend (Naval ROTC - Marine)


----------

